# Salmonella



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

So I'm wondering. All these pet foods are being recalled because of salmonella. Ok. I know salmonella is bad for US. But there are many people feeding raw chicken as a regular part of their pets' diet. But there is no concern at all (it seems) about salmonella exposure for raw feedings. *Why is it different for kibble? 
Is the recall really for animal safety or just the potential for humans catching it by handling the food?
I mean, are dogs actually getting sick because of the salmonella in the kibble? And if so, why don't you hear about this problem among raw feeders?*


----------



## ErinL (Apr 20, 2012)

I'll chime in here, a dog has antibacterial properties in their saliva. It contains lysozyme, which destroys harmful bacteria. They also have A very short digestive tract, which is designed to push foods through quickly. Also, their gut is extremely acidic, which is a deterrent for bacteria colonization. Typically, if a dog comes down with salmonella symptoms, it's a sign that the immune system is already compromised. As far as feeding raw, common sense tells me to wash my hands after handing my dogs raw meat. It also tells me to clean up after them. They are trained to eat on towels, and I wipe down the floor with an antibacterial wipe when the are done. As far as I know, there are over 10 cases of people getting sick from this diamond recall. Most people don't think to wash their hands after filling the dog bowl. Or washing out bowls on a regular basis.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Erin. The problem lies with the owner of the dogs, not the dogs themselves. Most dogs could eat bacteria laden meat and not show any signs of illness. People are not so lucky. I have not heard of any dogs getting sick from this recall, but there are illnesses reported with people. Unless a dog is immunosuppressed, it is made to handle bacteria.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

That's what I thought! I mean, I feed my dogs raw chicken. I've already asked all the questions about salmonella and safety of raw. So that's why it surprises me that the salmonella is such a big deal in the kibble. I guess the recalls HAVE to be made for the humans then.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree with everyone above. The news article I just read said that according to the CDC 29 people have come down with salmonella in relation to this particular recall. Also salmonella recalls for kibble are very common, this one is just big so it is getting a lot of attention. I feed raw and am clean about it but this incident highlights why I am horrified by people who free feed and let their kids crawl around on their dog food bowls! It is good practice to always assume kibble has some kind of bacteria in it and wash your hands after handling it.


----------



## Sprocket (May 5, 2012)

This is the problem.

The recall is due to salmonella risk to humans.

People do not associate the same danger of germs from kibble than they do from raw meat.
People do not think twice about scooping their dog kibble and then picking up their baby or letting the kid feed the dog. Most Humans simply do not think to wash their hands.

Raw meat obviously has the potential to be dangerous to humans if not properly handled. Therefore humans take precautions and wash their hands and surfaces.

Dogs can eat rotten meat and be totally fine so the risk to them is very minimal.


----------

